# مجموعة كتب رائعة في الطاقة المتجددة



## عبود20 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله نبدأ

ISBN: 0750658312
Title: _*Solar House: A Guide for the Solar Designer 2004-04*_
Author: Terry Galloway 
Publisher: Architectural Press
Publication Date: 2004-04-19
Number Of Pages: 240





http://rapidshare.com/files/6094425/0750658312.rar

http://fileho.com/download/b7e4b7138947/0750658312.rar.html

MiHD download (4.84 MB) >>> http://mihd.net/p48dqc

​


----------



## عبود20 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

ISBN: 0471489972
Title: _*Wind Energy Handbook*_
Author: Tony Burton, David Sharpe, Nick Jenkins, Ervin Bossanyi 
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
Publication Date: 2001-11-15
Number Of Pages: 642





http://rapidshare.de/files/13363422/Wiley_-_Wind_Energy_Handbook.rar

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/2016411/WindEnergHandbook_muya.rar

or

MiHD download (4.58 MB) >>> http://mihd.net/gvf35e


or

http://depositfiles.com/files/357093

or

http://www.icefile.net/index.php?page=main&id=d33d91005&name=WindEnergHandbook_muya.rar
​


----------



## عبود20 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

ISBN: 3540242406
Title: _*Wind Turbines: Fundamentals, Technologies, Application, Economics / 2nd Edition*_
Author: Erich Hau , H.von Renouard (Translator)
Publisher: Springer (October 1, 2005)
Publication Date: 2005-10-01
Number Of Pages: 783




http://rapidshare.de/files/37016429/Wind_Turbines.rar

or

MiHD download (61.12 MB) >>> http://mihd.net/k8hwlf
​


----------



## عبود20 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

ISBN: 0309087414
Title: _*Energy and Transportation: Challenges for the Chemical Sciences in the 21st Century*_
Author: Organizing Committee for the Workshop on Energy and Transportation, Committee on Challenges for the Chemical Sciences in the 21st Century, National Research Council
Publisher: National Academies Press
Publication Date: 2003-09
Number Of Pages: 111





http://rapidshare.com/files/6785956/10814.rar
​


----------



## daylight (11 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر عبود وننتظر المزيد


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير أخي الكريم

كتب فعلا رائعة


----------



## الكنعان (12 ديسمبر 2006)

لك جزيل الشكر أخ عبود


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*تقدير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي الفاضل الله يجزيك كل خير على الكتب القيمة 

لكن أعتقد من الأفضل لو تطرح الكتب في القسم المخصص وهو ملتقى الكتب الهندسية وذلك لتعم الفائدة حيث أن من يبحث عن كتاب يذهب للقسم المخصص للكتب مباشرة...مارأيك؟

الف شكر​


----------



## كناني (14 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير ولكن هذي الكتب تشتغل مع اي برنامج لو سمحت


----------



## shamshadi (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكر*

*السلام عليكم يا أخي** 

إنه والله موضوع هام جداً

جزاك الله كل خير:55: *​


----------



## صاحب النقب (14 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الكتب الرائعة وننتظر المزيد إن شاء الله وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبود20 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

ISBN: 0471499722
Title: Wind Energy Explained 2002-06
Author: J. F. Manwell J. G. McGowan A. L. Rogers 
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
Publication Date: 2002-06-15
Number Of Pages: 590





http://rapidshare.de/files/34695727/0471499722.rar.

http://z13.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=51649

MiHD download (26.29 MB) >>> http://mihd.net/7.4146/0471499722.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/7012623/WEETDA2.rar​


----------



## محمد الثني (31 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ابو البكر (4 يناير 2007)

ممكن حد يتكرم علينا ويشرح لي كيفية تحميل هذه الكتب وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى حمزه (5 يناير 2007)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## ابو البكر (5 يناير 2007)

وسيلة التحميل ارجوكم


----------



## احمد مضر (6 يناير 2007)

أريد أن اقدم مساهمة متواضعة بتقديم هذا الكتاب لعله يكون مساهمة فعالة و مفيدة للأخوة الزملاء
التحميل من الرابط :http://z30.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=17653


----------



## احمد مضر (6 يناير 2007)

نسيت ان اضع اسم الكتاب : wind.and.solar.power.systems


----------



## سنان محمود (28 أبريل 2007)

باراك الله في كممكن حد يتكرم علينا ويشرح لي كيفية تحميل هذه الكتب وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## جمعة 1977 (28 أبريل 2007)

:31: :31: :31: ممكن كتب pdf


----------



## المعرفة1 (1 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبوفراس على أحمد (2 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
أرجو منكم تزودى بكتب أو أبحات فى مجال التخزين الحرارى للطاقة الشمسية بالعربى أو باللغة الإنجليزية لحاجتى الماسة لها فى دراستى
والسلام عليكم


----------



## diar (3 مايو 2007)

مرحبا .. 
الروابط الموجوده في بداية الموضوع لا تعمل
لو سمحتم احتاج الكتاب الاول فقط وهو 
Solar House: A Guide for the Solar Designer
ديار


----------



## د.غانم الأشتري (4 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي المحترم على تلك المعلومات القيمة لروائع تلك الكتب ، ولكن هل بالأمكان أن تدلنا على بعض عناوين الكتب بلغات أخرى مثل العربية والله ولي التوفيق 
شكراً مرةً أخرى 
أخوكم 
د . غانم الأشتري 
:12:


----------



## رمضان الجمل (4 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس طاقة متجددة (7 مايو 2007)

مشكورين عالكتب الرائعة


----------



## سنان محمود (14 مايو 2007)

باراك الله فيك لقد افدتنا بهذه الكتب القيمة جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## د.غانم الأشتري (15 مايو 2007)

*كيفية تحميل المواضيع*

السلام عليكم 
ممكن حد يتكرم علينا ويشرح لي كيفية تحميل هذه الكتب ، لأنه الظاهر ما تعمل .
الرجاء أحد الأخوان يتكرم بشرحها لي عن كيفية طريقة التحميل وشكراً وجزاكم الله خيرا 
أخوكم 
د . غانم الأشتري

:12:


----------



## benadem (22 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.غانم الأشتري (22 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
السلام عليكم ... لحد الآن لم أستلم أي توضيح أو جواب حول " ممكن حد يتكرم علينا ويشرح لي كيفية تحميل هذه الكتب ، لأنه الظاهر ما تعمل .
الرجاء أحد الأخوان يتكرم بشرحها لي عن كيفية طريقة التحميل وشكراً وجزاكم الله خيرا " وشكراً مرةً أخرى 
أخوكم 
د . غانم الأشتري

:12:


----------



## malika_ahmed (28 مايو 2007)

من فصلكم احتاج االكتاب التالي 
_Wind Turbines: Fundamentals, Technologies, Application, Economics / 2nd Edition_
_يبدو ان الرابط لا يعمل_


----------



## عزمي فوزي ابراهيم (2 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله بيك اخي الفاضل بس سال انا لو عايز اشتري الكتب دي اقررب مكان ليها فين ممكن تباع فية الله يجزيك خير ويرحم واليك


----------



## مازن Mazen (4 يوليو 2007)

مشكور أخي ...
نتمنى شرح موجز منك عن الكتب لتساعدنا في تقرير تحميلها أم لا ..
ونتمنى كتب عربيه أو مترجمه عن الموضوع ..ومشكور أخي مجددا على المجهود...


----------



## عاطف ابو القاسم (17 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عبود20 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اعتذر على التاخير في الرد

ولمن سأل عن كيفية تنزيل الكتب وكيفية استخدام الرابيدشير

لكم هذا الرابط 

ان شاء الله يكون لكم عونا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=543049#post543049


----------



## عوني نعيم (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*إعادة التمكين من تحميل (تنزيل) مجموعة كتب رائعة في الطاقة المتجددة*

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاخوة المشريفين أو أي من الاعضاء تمكيني من تحميل مجموعة الكتب وخاصة المتعلقة بطاقة الرياح Wind Energy لانني بحاجة لهذه المراجع 
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## khaled anati (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مجموعة كتب اكثر من رائعة شكرا


----------



## فريدسكيكدة (29 سبتمبر 2007)

كتب قيمة جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Yasser Al-Saleh (6 أكتوبر 2007)

Good job.. Thank you


----------



## YouKhl (10 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الكتب الرائعة وننتظر المزيد إن شاء الله وجعله الله في ميزان حسنات


----------



## salmanha (22 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## د.غانم الأشتري (23 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ... لقد كتبتُ وفي السنوات الأخيرة كثيراً عن الطاقة المتجددة والطاقة البديلة ... وأيضاً من ضمنها الطاقة الكهربائية التي لا تنضب والتي لا تُخلف أي مضار على البيئة ... ولقد نشرة تلك المواضيع والمقالات في معظم الصحف والمواقع ، وخاصةً المواقع البيئية منها والتجمعات البيئية ... وحتى يومنا هذا فقد توصلنا حقيقةً الى مشوار طويل في موضوع الطاقة البديلة ، ولكن أنا متأكد من أن هناك الكثير من الأكتشافات والتي لحد الآن لم تُكتشف وإنشاء الله سوف تقوم بذلك العقول الأنسانية النيّرة قريباً ... إن الأنسان كلما أبتعد عن الحروب والكراهية والعنف كلما إزداد تألقاً في جميع نواحي الحياة البشرية السلمية وتطوير التكنولوجيا الخدمية لكي ترتقي بالأنسان الى مستواه الأصيل ... فبوركة أخي العزيز على تلك المواضيع والأفكار والتي بالنهاية تخدم البيئة البشرية ولا تترك أي عوالق بيئية ضارة ... فألف ألف شكر والسلام عليكم .
أخوكم 
د. غانم الأشتري


----------



## العبقرينو (30 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يقويك يارب ويبارك فيك
رائع


----------



## عبود20 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء

عندما شاركت في هذا الموضوع لم اكن اتوقع هذا الاقبال عليه 

والحمد لله وفقت فيه فانا مهندس كيميائي وليس لي اي علاقة بهندسة الطاقه

اشكر جميع من قام بالرد على هذا الموضوع وسنوافيكم بالمزيد ان شاء الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## kmbs (2 نوفمبر 2007)

فعلا كتب مفيدة جدا اشكرك على مجهودك


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (5 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك فمثل هذه الكتب ستساعدنا كثيرا الايام القادمه فى مواجهه الغرب باذن الله


----------



## مهندس المسلمين (8 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.غانم الأشتري (10 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم...
بارك الله فيك
أخوكم 
د.غانم الأشتري


----------



## ahmsha0 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخى العزيز


----------



## احمد قوجاق (24 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## راية (25 نوفمبر 2007)

باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل السمرا (29 نوفمبر 2007)

حقيقتاً شكراً على هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## المجاهدسبعة (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود القيم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الصقعبي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالكريم06 (8 يناير 2008)

من فضلكم ابحث عن كتاب يتحدث عن البيوغاز هل من الممكن مساعدتي بشيء في هذا المجال و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رمضان الجمل (14 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وأنفع بك


----------



## اسم مستعار (21 يناير 2008)

عبود20 قال:


> بسم الله نبدأ
> 
> ISBN: 0750658312
> Title: _*Solar House: A Guide for the Solar Designer 2004-04*_
> ...


 
لو سمحتم هل هناك امكانيه لأعادة تحميل الكتاب على روابط جديده 
الروابط الموجوده هنا انتهت صلاحيتها ؟


----------



## بحار العلم (27 يناير 2008)

الاخت المهندسة انا قمت بتنزيل الكتاب من رابط mihd.netوهو بالمناسبة افضل من الرابيد شير لان التنزيل يتم مباشرة وبدون تعقيد واكثر من ملف يمكن تنزيله فى المرة بجانب هو الاهم ان الملفا تبقى عليه فترة طويلة
جزى الله صاحب الموضوع الخير لتعاونه


----------



## عبدالله الظافرى (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وادخلك فسيح جناتة انشاء الله


----------



## البلال80 (12 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك واعلم ان العلم المنتفع به لا ينقطع عن المرء الى أن تقوم الساعة


----------



## فهد جمعان (21 فبراير 2008)

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## عشيبة (26 فبراير 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا وبارك الله فى كل من ينشر العلم المفيد بغية إفادة الناس وجزاكم الله خيراوبارك الله فيك وزادك الله علما


----------



## ازهر سعيد (1 مارس 2008)

بارك الله لك على هذه الجهود ونتمنى المواصله


----------



## جدار النار (14 مارس 2008)

أشكرك أخي الكريم


----------



## معن الدباغ (14 مارس 2008)

*الى الأخ عبود20*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لم استطع تحميل الكتاب
ارجو ارساله الى عنواني البريدي ادناه وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
maan_aldabbagh***********
نرجو منك تقديم المزيد:31:


----------



## مهدى الاكوح (21 مارس 2008)

ارجو كتاب عن تصنيع وانتاج واستخدام الوقود الحيوى (البيوديزل) وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## الزرسعيد (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حازم نجم (20 أبريل 2008)

يا اخ عبود ارجو منك تجديد الروابط للاهمية القصوى ...حتى نستفيد منه ارجو الرد والاخبار من قبل المشرفين ايضا
او انهم لايعملون (الروابط)


----------



## معن الدباغ (23 أبريل 2008)

*شششششششششكراً*

ارجو منك اخي الكريم بيان امكانية تحميل الكتاب وفتحه
شكرا


----------



## فيروزسهاد (23 أبريل 2008)

الله يجازيك كل خير


----------



## فيروزسهاد (23 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## معن الدباغ (29 أبريل 2008)

*انتظار*

:63:
اخي الكريم مازلنا ننتظر اجابتك
وشكراً
ادعوا لاخوانكم في العراق لزوال المحتل


----------



## المساهم الصغير (1 مايو 2008)

الكتب رائعه بروعتك اخوي 


وفقكم الله


----------



## المساهم الصغير (1 مايو 2008)

بعد اذنك نقلت بعض الكتب لموثع اخر لمزيد من المعرفه جزاك الله خير 


وفقكم الله


----------



## لقمان عبادة (2 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المجموعة القيمة والله رائعة وشكرا لك


----------



## حمزلي (7 مايو 2008)

رجاءا كيفية تحميل هذه الكتب ؟ لانها تدخل الى مواقع ليس لعا علاقة بالموضوع . وشكرا


----------



## حمزلي (18 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا .ووفقك الى المزيد


----------



## البلال80 (31 مايو 2008)

لو كانت كلمة شكراً تفي بعُشّرِ مجهودك لقلناها على إستحياء
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عاشق السهر (3 يونيو 2008)

مشكور خوي على الجهد


----------



## الحجاج (11 يونيو 2008)

{وَقُلِ اعْمَلُواْ فَسَيَرَى اللّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَسَتُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ }التوبة105


----------



## تنهنان (14 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير علي هده الكتب القيمة


----------



## استاذ القانون (15 يونيو 2008)

شكراً لكل مجتهد


----------



## سعدون عبيد (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراو سدد بك


----------



## د.غانم الأشتري (6 يوليو 2008)

*الطاقة البديلة و المتجددة*

السلام عليكم ، على خَطى الله نتقدم . جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وشكراً على مجهودكم . 
أخوكم 
د.غانم الأشتري


----------



## طاقة (7 يوليو 2008)

*ممكن.......*

ممكن مساعدة بكتاب عن انارة الشوارع باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية وشكرا الكون:56:


----------



## سعدون عبيد (7 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم انا لدي مشاركة و لكني لا اعرف كيفية ارسالها الى الملتقى ارجوا المساعدة
كما ارجوا المساعدة في كتب تحوي مخططات لمحطات طاقة شمسية


----------



## سعدون عبيد (7 يوليو 2008)

احببت ان ارد على موضوع انارة الشوارع بالطاقة الشمسية حيث انها لا تحتاج الى اكثر من خلية شمسية و بطارية و متحسس ضوئي بالاضافة الى مصباح الانارة الا ان الانارة المتولدة منها غير قوية


----------



## سعدون عبيد (7 يوليو 2008)

اعتقد انه يمكن تقويتها باستخدام عاكس لتحويل التيار الى متناوب و استخدام مصابيح تعمل على التيار المتناوب بدلا من المستمر الا ان العملية مكلفة و تحتاج الى حجم اكبر ناهيك عن كلف الصيانة


----------



## طاقة (7 يوليو 2008)

شكرا أخ سعدون عالمرور ....... بس حابب اسألك اذا بتقدر تساعدني بشي رابط منيح عن استخدام هذه التقنية او مشروع عملي يتضمن حسابات لطريق مثلا وشكر كتير الك...........


----------



## سعدون عبيد (7 يوليو 2008)

الاخ طاقة السلام عليكم حقيقة انا مهندس مدني و لكن هذه التقنية استخدمت في مدينتي و قد استفسرت عنها و كان الرد بشكل بسيط كما بينته في الرسالة


----------



## سعدون عبيد (7 يوليو 2008)

على العموم ساحاول ان استفسر اكثر عن الموضوع ان استطعت فارجوا المعذرة ان كنت ساتاخر


----------



## سعدون عبيد (7 يوليو 2008)

ان شاء الله


----------



## د.غانم الأشتري (8 يوليو 2008)

*الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة*

السلام عليكم جميعاً.. جواب للأخ طاقة : أنا أؤيد الأخ سعدون عبيد على جوابه ، حيث أصاب فعلاً .. بارك الله بكم جميعاً وشكراً والسلام عليكم 
أخوكم 
د.غانم الأشتري ​


----------



## طاقة (8 يوليو 2008)

شكر كتير أخ سعدون وانا عم عذبك معي وشكرا للدكتور غانم ........مو مشكلة اخ سعدون خود راحتك بس بتمنى تقدر تساعدني بشي وشكر الك مرة تانية


----------



## josefsurf (2 أغسطس 2008)

jazaka llaho khayran


----------



## نور الهدى العربي (3 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الكتب القيمة التي ساحتاجها ان شاء الله في دراستي .


----------



## قيصر سليمان (11 أغسطس 2008)

الى كل الاعضاء والمشرفين تحية لقد انقطعت عن المنتدى لظروف العمل والبحث العلمي وعندما انتهي من تجاربي 
في الطاقة البديلة سوف اطلعكم على النتائج ان شاء الله 
اخوكم المهندس قيصر


----------



## طاقة (13 أغسطس 2008)

أحتاج كتاب عن solar thermal يكون جيد واذا بيحتوي على طريقة ومراحل التصنيح للواقط الشمسية بكون ممنون الكون......... مع خالص التحية


----------



## ahakem_eng (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## نور الهدى العربي (18 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اريد ان اسال كيف يمكنني تحميل هذه الكتب الى جهازي الخاص


----------



## مريم محمد علي (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (2 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ، وقدرك على نشر العلم


----------



## بابكر قرشى (6 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ عبود20 
معلش لم استطيع تحميل الكتب ارجو افادتى لتحميلها فانى فى حوجة لها جدا


----------



## محمود مروان (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ... 

أريييييييييييد أبحاث ودراسات سابقة على مواضيع الطاقة البديلة وبالذات الطاقة الشمسية والرياح ومخلفات البناء بالإنجليزية أو العربية(أو روابط مفيدة بهذا الخصوص) لطلاب بكالوريوس أو ماجستير أو حتى دكتوراة .. وذلك للاستفادة منها في مشروع تخرجي حتى أنال درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة ... 

أتمنى مساعدتي بأقصى سرعة ... و بارك الله فيكم ..

محمد جبر


----------



## engdaf (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا جزيلا


----------



## حزب الخضر الجزائري (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*سؤال حول ترجمة كتب عن الطاقة المتجددة و إمكانية إحداثها بوسائل بسيطة و متاحة للجميع*

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d
سؤالي حول ترجمة كتب عن الطاقة المتجددة و إمكانية إحداثها بوسائل بسيطة و متاحة للجميع.
:d:d:d:d:d:d:d
مانفع وجود معلومات دون تبسيطها لعامة البشر - و مانفعها إن لم تكن مواد صناعتها متاحة للجميع سواء أكانت رقلقات ألكترونية أو مواد كميائية أ إو أي مادة أولية .....
:d:d:d:d
أرغب في إكتساب معطيات علمية و عملية كصناعة خلايا شمسية مبسطة بأمكانيات متاحة للجميع مع معرفة مبادء هذه العلوم لنشرها لتعم فائدتها للجميع " و هكذا الحال بنسبة لجميع العلوم ولطاقة المتجددة بمختلف أنواعها " 
:32:معا لنهوض بالأمة :32:
:d


----------



## حزب الخضر الجزائري (8 أكتوبر 2008)

تحية تقدير لصاحب لكل من بادر في أصال أي معلومة علمية عملية لأخوانه باللغة العربية لغة القرأن 
أما بعد 
فكلي أمل بتحقيق تبسيط أكثر لمفهوم الطاقة الشمسية بتركيب دارة لأنارة واحدة تدوم ليلا كاملا لتشحن غدا و عرضها بختصار مفيد - خير الكلام ماقل ودل -
 جزاكم الله عنا كل خير 






 كنوا معنا للنهوض بالأمة


----------



## محمود الباز (8 أكتوبر 2008)

تبارك كتب اكثر من رائعة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مفكر الأمة (23 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

موضوع قيم 

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
*
والسلام


*


----------



## وبك استجير (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيكم على هذا الجهد الذي تبذلونه في هذا الملتقى وادعو الله ان يسدد خطاكم ويحفظكم بحفظه


----------



## واصل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير 
بس كأن مافي أحد مهتم بالطاقة الجيوحرارية


----------



## فيصل علمي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أسامة الحنيطي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي الحبيب أفدتني كثيرا


----------



## محمد العصابي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

هذه الكتب رائعة جدا ولكن |أريد معلومات عن الطاقة المتجددة والإستفادة منها في إتمام التفاعلات الكيماوية


----------



## اسماعيل21 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ة نرجو المزيد في هدا المجال


----------



## اسماعيل21 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك لكن لم استطع اقتباس هده الكتب


----------



## khaledosman (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*eengkhaled**************



عبود20 قال:


> isbn: 3540242406
> 
> Title: _*wind Turbines: Fundamentals, Technologies, Application, Economics / 2nd Edition*_
> Author: Erich Hau , H.von Renouard (translator)
> ...


 يرجى تزويدي بنسخة عن هذا الكتاب ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوعمارالمصرى (25 ديسمبر 2008)

_جزاااااااااك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل_


----------



## aimanham (27 ديسمبر 2008)

هذا رابط اخر لکتاب Wind Energy Handbook

http://www.ziddu.com/download/3031919/WileySons-WindEnergyHandbook.rar.html


----------



## aimanham (27 ديسمبر 2008)

کتابان مفیدان و بسیطان عن تصنیع سخانات المیاه باستخدام الطاقه الشمسیه 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/2990087/buildyoursolarheater.rar.html

http://www.ziddu.com/download/2990107/watersolarheater.rar.html


----------



## aimanham (27 ديسمبر 2008)

وهذه کتب عن البیوغاز او الغاز الحیوی وطرق تحضیره والاستفاده منه

http://www.ziddu.com/download/3031934/Handbookofplantbiofuel.rar.html

http://www.ziddu.com/download/2765745/biogas.pdf.html


----------



## aimanham (27 ديسمبر 2008)

الی کل المهتمین بوقود الهدروجین اقدم لکم مجموعه االکتب هذه امل ان تکون مفیده

http://www.ziddu.com/download/291169...lcell.rar.html


http://www.ziddu.com/download/291170...water.rar.html

ا
http://www.ziddu.com/download/291171...rogen.rar.html


http://www.ziddu.com/download/291174...nfuel.zip.html


http://www.ziddu.com/download/291177...water.zip.html


http://www.ziddu.com/download/291180...0910A.pdf.html


----------



## zakou1 (15 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## zakou1 (15 يناير 2009)

شكرا أخي على هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## اسماعيل21 (25 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wedaallam (28 فبراير 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## وبك استجير (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ...ممكن تساعدوني في موضوع تخزين الحرارة الموسمي ......وكيف لي ان اشارك بمواضيع


----------



## سليمان الجمل (10 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## معن الدباغ (11 مارس 2009)

*شكر*

:85:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين
جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذه الكتب وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fatima zohra (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و شكرا جزيلا على هذه الكتب القيمة ، ممكن نجد عندكم كتب باللغة الفرسية فيما يخص تطبيق الطاقة المتجددة في معالجة المياه


----------



## صفوان اصف (19 مارس 2009)

aimanham قال:


> الی کل المهتمین بوقود الهدروجین اقدم لکم مجموعه االکتب هذه امل ان تکون مفیده
> 
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/291169...lcell.rar.html
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

هذه الروابط لا تعمل

Error : Oops The requested URL was not found on this server

يرجى العمل على تحديثها

واذا كان بالامكان وضع اسماء الكتب

وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## nabeeh (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الكتب القيمة


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (23 أبريل 2009)

جزااااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسامة القاسى (29 أبريل 2009)

مشكور شكرا جزيلا


----------



## miltronique (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك الاخ لأنك أعطيتنا هذه الكتب الرائعة
زشكرا أيضا لأنك وضعت هذه الكتب في غير--- الرابيدشار--- لأني أكرهه لا بل أمقته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## miltronique (26 مايو 2009)

احمد مضر قال:


> أريد أن اقدم مساهمة متواضعة بتقديم هذا الكتاب لعله يكون مساهمة فعالة و مفيدة للأخوة الزملاء
> التحميل من الرابط :http://z30.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=17653


 

شكرا لكن الرابط لا يعمل هلا ارسلته لى مرة أخرى


----------



## معن الدباغ (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي العزيز
شكرا على هذا الرابط ولكنه لايفتح ارجو التاكد منه وارساله مرة ثانية:63:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 يونيو 2009)

الروابط لاتعمل.......................


----------

